# Airpods de gauche qui s'arrête automatiquement



## Youngkriss911 (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, comme vous l'avez vu dans le titre, mon airpods de gauche fonctionne que quelques minutes puis après d'un coup de fonctionner, le boîtier, comme les airpods sont bel et bien chargé 
J'ai déjà nettoyer le boitier ,intérieur comme extérieur avec de l'alcool ménager précieusement ,mais le problème persiste toujours, car cela fait deja 3 mois environ que j'ai détecté ce problème ,puis j'ai arrêter de les utiliser ,je me suis dis qu'un peu de repos peut etre pourrais les aider ,meme si je n'utilisais mes airpods h24 ,donc aujourd'hui j'ai voulu réessayer et toujours le même problème

Pour info, j'habite aux Antilles donc pas d'Apple store, etc. Ou je pourrais réellement avoir d'aide, je les ai commandés sur la Fnac, ça fonctionnait tranquille pendant plus d'un an, je crois, puis le problème est survenu.


----------



## pboeckel (23 Décembre 2019)

Figure toi que j’ai le même soucis aussi toujours sur le gauche qui au bout de 5-29 minutes s’arrête. Et impossible de le remettre en fonction. Il faut d’activer et réactiver les AirPods pour que ça fonctionne. Si quelqu’un a une piste ?


----------



## fabien_31 (23 Mars 2020)

Même soucis de mon côté depuis plusieurs mois et aucune solution..
Malgré plusieurs réinitialisations, rien n'y fait, le problème persiste.

Si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution je suis également preneur.

Merci,


----------



## angeviv (16 Octobre 2020)

Salut, je fait partie du club. c'est des AirPods 1 pour ma part.
Tout fonctionne pendant un certain temps (court), puis plus rien dans les oreilles. Je regarde mon téléphone, la musique est sur pause. Et quand j'appuie sur play, il n'y a que le gauche qui fonctionne. J'hésite à commander un seul AirPods pour remplacer.


----------



## iSchamber (23 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour. Exactement pareil pour ma part. Ce n’est donc pas un problème isolé !
Je vais essayer de voir avec Apple du coup ...


----------



## Adrien0651 (2 Décembre 2020)

iSchamber a dit:


> Bonjour. Exactement pareil pour ma part. Ce n’est donc pas un problème isolé !
> Je vais essayer de voir avec Apple du coup ...


Bonjour, j’ai exactement le même problème que vous tous.
Vous avez trouvé une solution ?


----------



## fabidesca (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec les AirPods 1er.

Une solution a-t-elle été trouvée?

Merci


----------



## Weltron (17 Décembre 2020)

fabidesca a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème avec les AirPods 1er.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

j’ai le même problème que la plupart d’entre vous l’AirPod de gauche ne fonctionne plus soit au bout de 2 minutes environ soit après 4 minutes .
Le support de l’assistance Apple a publié une marche à suivre mais le problème reste entier .
Ce qui est scandaleux c’est que le problème est mondial ... dans tous les forums on retrouve ce souci qui arrive évidemment après les 2 ans soit juste au terme de la garantie !

Apres avoir téléphoné à l’assistance d’Apple je n’ai pu résoudre ce problème ... la seule solution c’est d’envoyer en réparation à votre charge les AirPods ... je crois que le coût est de 79 euros de mémoire!
Aucun intérêt au vue de la durée de Vie !

Apple connaissant ce problème aurait pu avoir l’élégance de rapatrier à ses frais ses écouteurs défectueux !

Mais non seule la notion de profit semble les animer !

Du coup n’acheter surtout pas les AirPods de 1ère ou seconde génération! Ils tomberont en panne !


----------



## Pilouuuuu (7 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, quelqu’un a trouvé une solution ? 
personnellement j’ai passé des heures au téléphone avec l’assistance d’Apple, aucune solution n’a été trouvé ! J’ai des AirPods 1, ils fonctionnent très bien avec mon ancien iPhone 7 (aucune mise a jour depuis plus d’un an) mais avec le 11 impossible (la musique de coupe et se met sur pause au bout de 30 secondes, peu importe l’écouteur gauche ou droit) ! Alors est ce que iOS 14 est compatible avec les AirPods 1 ? J’en suis venue à me poser la question.. sont ils peut être juste trop ancien .. comme les anciens modèles d’iPhone qui au bout d’un certain temps ne peuvent pu effectuer de mise à jour d’iOS .. 

si quelqu’une est passé au AirPods 2 ou pro malgré le problème, est ce que ceux ci fonctionnent correctement ?  

merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2021)

Je n'avais jamais fait le lien avec mon iPhone 11 et les soucis de coupure. Mais en effet, je suis dans le même ça. Je vais revenir sur l'iPhone 6s, voir si le problème se présente également.


----------



## Mt33 (6 Septembre 2022)

Youngkriss911 a dit:


> Bonjour, comme vous l'avez vu dans le titre, mon airpods de gauche fonctionne que quelques minutes puis après d'un coup de fonctionner, le boîtier, comme les airpods sont bel et bien chargé
> J'ai déjà nettoyer le boitier ,intérieur comme extérieur avec de l'alcool ménager précieusement ,mais le problème persiste toujours, car cela fait deja 3 mois environ que j'ai détecté ce problème ,puis j'ai arrêter de les utiliser ,je me suis dis qu'un peu de repos peut etre pourrais les aider ,meme si je n'utilisais mes airpods h24 ,donc aujourd'hui j'ai voulu réessayer et toujours le même problème
> 
> Pour info, j'habite aux Antilles donc pas d'Apple store, etc. Ou je pourrais réellement avoir d'aide, je les ai commandés sur la Fnac, ça fonctionnait tranquille pendant plus d'un an, je crois, puis le problème est survenu.


Bonjour le problème a t’il était résolu car j’ai ce même problème.


----------



## Mt33 (6 Septembre 2022)

Youngkriss911 a dit:


> Bonjour, comme vous l'avez vu dans le titre, mon airpods de gauche fonctionne que quelques minutes puis après d'un coup de fonctionner, le boîtier, comme les airpods sont bel et bien chargé
> J'ai déjà nettoyer le boitier ,intérieur comme extérieur avec de l'alcool ménager précieusement ,mais le problème persiste toujours, car cela fait deja 3 mois environ que j'ai détecté ce problème ,puis j'ai arrêter de les utiliser ,je me suis dis qu'un peu de repos peut etre pourrais les aider ,meme si je n'utilisais mes airpods h24 ,donc aujourd'hui j'ai voulu réessayer et toujours le même problème
> 
> Pour info, j'habite aux Antilles donc pas d'Apple store, etc. Ou je pourrais réellement avoir d'aide, je les ai commandés sur la Fnac, ça fonctionnait tranquille pendant plus d'un an, je crois, puis le problème est survenu.


Bonjour avez vous trouver la solution car je rencontre le même problème merci à vous


----------

